# Not just 'another' Webley!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Never seen another one like this! Probably couldn't afford it anyway!!






:


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

That'a rather nice pair of Webleys. 

But I can't help but think in another 30 years or so, they may be Buntline Specials. Such is life...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah, but what I want to know is: Is she a real blonde?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Just know her hammers' were bobbed!


----------

